# Crippled bunny needs REHOME: TN/GA



## Corabelle (Jul 19, 2010)

Sir Nivens is a darling, _very_ sweet-tempered, mild-mannered and calm rescue-bunny in need of a new home. He was recently rescued from a horrid life of being passed around from teenager to teenager, treated with ignorant neglect, stuffed in a tiny filthy cage with no floor, and fed nothing but bread. As one teenager would relinquish him to the next, the instructions were always "feed him bread, that's what he eats."  When we rescued him we could see where he had some time in the past gnawed and gnawed at his cage to find freedom. His owner at the time of his rescue was a large snake owner and just had the bunny on hand because there was nobody else to keep him. Poor bunny!

I rescued him this summer and put him in foster care with a very loving owner who due to her circumstances cannot keep him any longer. I myself (Corabelle's mom, original rescuer) am too full here and absolutely cannot take on any additional rabbits, but am trying to help place him as he is currently in danger of being neglected due to his foster owner's present situation. Can someone please help??

Nivens has a club foot, or something similar -- one back foot is sort of arranged backwards. It seems to have been that way since birth and he has adjusted to it. When exploring the house, he is very mobile despite his foot. It seems to cause him no pain and has not created any special needs. 

He is _extremely_ docile. This bunny is so full of love and gratitude and when you hold him he completely surrenders. He is very responsive to personal care, love and attention. He is bright and friendly and will show affection and is submissive to whatever are his circumstances (likely because he has been through SO much!). This poor little guy deserves a stable, long-term, loving home where he can settle in and know that he is safe, secure and will not be passed around any longer. 

Please consider adopting this sweet little guy. He has been through enough insecurity for one life!

*NIVENS*


----------



## butsy (Jul 19, 2010)

he is beautiful !!! i live so for away tho..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jul 20, 2010)

He looks adorable. Unfortunately you are to far away from me, But I thought I would ask whether or not Nivens has been neutered as I think that will affect people's decisions.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh he is so lovely; poor little guy 

Ihope so much that someone from her will take him and make up for hs horrible life.


----------



## Corabelle (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you, Rabbit Hero, for asking - I forgot to mention about whether he has been neutered. I'm uncertain partly due to having no clue about his history, and partly due to my inexperience with observing these things (all my bunny experience is with youngsters just now at the age to be spayed/neutered, and almost all of mine are girls).

- He does not behave like my un-neutered boy bunnies. I see no signs of hormone tension.

- But he does have flat pink sacs down there... So, un-neutered?

Hope this helps!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 27, 2010)

Flat pink sacs are a good thing for that lil' prince. Thanks for all you're doing to find him the best-matched home with a forever-after caregiver and loving human.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh he's just so gorgeous....all the best in finding him a forever loving home..


----------

